# International Cricket 2015-16



## satexplorer

International Cricket 2015-16


----------



## satexplorer

Schedule is updated. I still didn't get info on IPL on TV. I see ESPN2 and WatchESPN showing only on April 11.


----------



## rajmarie

satexplorer said:


> Schedule is updated. I still didn't get info on IPL on TV. I see ESPN2 and WatchESPN showing only on April 11.


IPL is PPV. Its on ESPNCricket2015 for online and Dish PPV for TV (Don't know if any other provider is with ESPN besides Dish)


----------



## Hackettt

satexplorer — have you heard or seen any word if all cricket, formally shown on WATCHESPN or ESPN3, will now move to ESPNCricket 2015? I am disappointed that ESPN seems to be moving backwards to the days of PPV for every tournament. 

In addition, have you heard any word on who has the rights to English Domestic cricket? Again, this was previously aired on ESPN, but not as PPV.

Cheers


----------



## satexplorer

Hackettt said:


> satexplorer - have you heard or seen any word if all cricket, formally shown on WATCHESPN or ESPN3, will now move to ESPNCricket 2015? I am disappointed that ESPN seems to be moving backwards to the days of PPV for every tournament.
> 
> In addition, have you heard any word on who has the rights to English Domestic cricket? Again, this was previously aired on ESPN, but not as PPV.
> 
> Cheers


Keep checking back post #1. Most tours are still with Willow Cricket. A reminder Willow Cricket isn't advertising Australia tour of South Africa. This tour was televised in 2009 & 2011. Entire tour Blackout in 2006, most important March 12 high scoring game was never shown.

Pakistan Cricket has re-signed with TEN and PTV $150 Million for 2015-2020. India vs Pakistan regardless of location possibly a Pay-Per-View.


----------



## Bugs Bunny

Hackettt said:


> In addition, have you heard any word on who has the rights to English Domestic cricket? Again, this was previously aired on ESPN, but not as PPV.
> 
> Cheers


The NatWest T20 blast games are now showing up on WatchESPN (ESPN3). Plus New Zealand's tour of England.


----------



## rajmarie

Bugs Bunny said:


> The NatWest T20 blast games are now showing up on WatchESPN (ESPN3). Plus New Zealand's tour of England.


Hoping the Ashes if ESPN gets the rights stays on WatchESPN also.

Hoping that the ESPN IPL PPV is a big fail. Very disappointed with that.


----------



## rajmarie

It don't seems like Go Cricket is showing the IPL on the internet this year. Also no news if youtube will show live streaming of IPL either.

So far...it seems for internet, its Hotstar/Starsports in India, ESPN in USA and Sky in UK. For the rest of the world have no idea


----------



## billu

any other source for IPL 8 in US other than espncricket pay per view?


----------



## negma

billu said:


> any other source for IPL 8 in US other than espncricket pay per view?


Dish network PPV for the same price..I ended up getting espncricket 2015 since I got $10 off through WC purchase. Roku is very convenient and quality is amazing with FULL replays and condensed highlights.


----------



## samradley

negma said:


> Dish network PPV for the same price..I ended up getting espncricket 2015 since I got $10 off through WC purchase. Roku is very convenient and quality is amazing with FULL replays and condensed highlights.


Second that.. Espn cricket on roku is pretty good!


----------



## satexplorer

Just in Legendary Cricketer and Nine Network Commentator Richie Benaud has died at the age of 84. http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sport/cricket/richie-benaud-legendary-cricket-player-and-commentator-dies-at-the-age-of-84/story-fni2fnmo-1227298084766?nk=b13a18baea65ee50a0e1909d7613f1ea


----------



## saisport

billu said:


> any other source for IPL 8 in US other than espncricket pay per view?


Buy VPN and enjoy on Starsports.com or Hotstar.com for free


----------



## rajmarie

saisport said:


> Buy VPN and enjoy on Starsports.com or Hotstar.com for free


Have heard that the stream they show is behind by 1 to 2 overs...or atleast it was in the WC. So stay away from the social sites if you go down that route.


----------



## saisport

rajmarie said:


> Have heard that the stream they show is behind by 1 to 2 overs...or atleast it was in the WC. So stay away from the social sites if you go down that route.


i rather stay 2 overs then pay for their ridiculous tactics about broadcast.


----------



## satexplorer

Word from the Cricketing world is Zee owner Subhash Chandra wants to create his own cricket league again. This time it's global including smaller nations. T20s, Tests and possibly a 40-over ODI tournaments. Essel Group wants to promote Cricket as a global sport. The two leagues folded were Australia's "World Series of Cricket" and India's "Indian Cricket League".

The websites were registered to an IT employee of TEN Sports. TEN Sports has denied the network is involved. Former IPL commissioner Lalit Modi told British newspaper "The Guardian" he immediately walked out on Chandra's idea of a new league. Lalit want nothing of it. This new league is under review and investigated by the International Cricket Council. Here's the registered names.

World Cricket Council
Cricket Association of England
Cricket Control Scotland Limited
Australia Cricket Control Limited
New Zealand Cricket Limited
Kiwi Cricket Limited
Aotearoa Cricket Control


----------



## satroy

Why there is no broadcaster for the following tours in USA?
Australia tour of England
Australia tour of RSA

Also who will cover tours in New Zealand?


----------



## BouncerYorker

saisport said:


> Buy VPN and enjoy on Starsports.com or Hotstar.com for free


What is VPN? How much does it cost?


----------



## Hackettt

satroy said:


> Why there is no broadcaster for the following tours in USA?
> Australia tour of England
> Australia tour of RSA
> 
> Also who will cover tours in New Zealand?


Both WatchESPN and OneWorld Sports will cover the Ashes this Summer.


----------



## Hackettt

Has anyone purchased OneWorld Sports through Dish? I believe it's channel 9794 or something close to that. Is it in HD? Currently, I have it through streaming SlingTV, but I would love to get it through Satellite if I could.

Cheers.


----------



## Hackettt

I don't recall if I have asked this question before or not, but to get Willow HD via Dish (and all the other typical channels) does Dish have to install two dishes?


----------



## satexplorer

Hackettt said:


> I don't recall if I have asked this question before or not, but to get Willow HD via Dish (and all the other typical channels) does Dish have to install two dishes?


If you have High Defintion Dish you would add 118.75° International LNB to 129° Pacific/Mountain or 72.7° Eastern/Central High Definition dish. Where is the second dish pointing at?


----------



## satexplorer

Cricket Australia announces the "Summer of Cricket" schedule. Our guesses are a bit off. 

Thanksgiving/Black Friday comes around on the night of November 26. New Zealand tour of Australia in Adelaide start time wil be 4 hours later from 7PM to 11PM Eastern time. The third test will be a day/night game. Probably the introduction of pink balls.


----------



## rwmair

I have a Roku box for streaming WatchESPN feeds - specifically for the Ashes test matches at the moment.

Since the start of the English summer this year, I've had numerous problems watching replays of test matches on the same day, or the next day. Usually, the Roku box says its "retrieving" as it would normally do - and then just returns to the main WatchESPN screen. I can try this repeatedly, and not get the video to stream. During the NZ tests it was kind-of annoying, but now the Ashes are on, its a major frustration.

If I wait 2-3 days, I have no problem - but presumably most people have stopped trying to watch a full-day replay at this time. Waiting till about 1am allowed me to get a connection too - so it really has the feel of a bandwidth/demand problem.

Never an issue getting the live feed tho, just same-day replays.

Anyone else having this problem? 
Any problems with going "back in time" on OneWorldSports on a Sling-Sports connection?

Thanks


----------



## BouncerYorker

How is SlingTV as a means to watch cricket compared to having a Dish subscription? Are there particular TVs/devices that work well with Sling?


----------



## satexplorer

Global cricket superstars Sachin Tendulkar and Shane Warne headline a star-studded lineup of renowned players from around the world in the inaugural “Cricket All-Star Series” The New York event is part of a three-city tour marking the first time these icons have played in the United States. It also renews the famous rivalry between “Master Blaster” Tendulkar and “King of Spin” Warne.

The “Cricket All-Star Series” will include a special opening ceremony prior to the match as well as other functions and galas. For more information on Cricket All-Stars, visit: www cricketallstarsleague com
The format will be T20, a much shorter and boisterous form of cricket with the games taking around three hours instead of multiple days. Indian batsman Sachin Tendulkar and Australian spinner Shane Warne will each captain a hand-picked team. “Sachin’s Blasters” and “Warne’s Warriors” will feature some of the best players to ever play cricket hailing from eight different countries including Ricky Ponting (Australia), Brian Lara (West Indies), Muttiah Muralitharan (Sri Lanka), Wasim Akram (Pakistan), Jonty Rhodes (South Africa) and Michael Vaughan (England), among others.
“Americans are so passionate about sports, and I think there’s a huge potential for cricket to take off,” said Sachin Tendulkar. “This is also the first time that international cricket will be played in these beautiful baseball stadiums in New York City, Houston and Los Angeles, which will be a lot of fun. We’re also planning some other events and festivities in each city so we can reach as many fans as possible.”
“We’ve signed all the top players you’d ever want to see,” said Shane Warne. “I’m excited for cricket fans in the United States to be able to see these amazing players for the first time, and I also think that the T20 format will appeal to new audiences who have never seen or played cricket before. I’m really looking forward to the matches in November, and helping to grow the sport of cricket in America.”
“Cricket All-Stars” is being produced by NYC-based Leverage Agency, a full-service sports and entertainment marketing company. Leverage will also handle the marketing and promotion for the event.
“It’s been a dream of mine to bring the best of cricket to America,” said Ben Sturner, CEO of Leverage Agency. “Cricket is the second most popular sport in the world and we couldn’t ask for better partners than Sachin and Shane on this new venture.”

Saturday November 7 Citi Field Queens, NY Gates Open at 11:30 am, First bowl at 1:00 pm ET (mets com/cricket)
Wednesday November 11 Minute Maid Park Houston, TX First bowl at 8:00 pm CT (astros com/cricket)
Saturday November 14 Dodger Stadium Los Angeles, CA First bowl at 6:30 pm PT (dodgers com/cricket)


----------



## billu

so far no promos or info whether the all stars matches will be telecast on willow or espn. In india, the broadcast will be on star and promos are going on. Hope some channel will telecast live in US also


----------



## billu

Reply from the All Stars cricket media team to my e-mail about TV telecast:
Fans,

We have 1000's of messages asking what TV channels will be broadcasting the Cricket All Stars. Here is the current list, subject to change. Please consult individual broadcaster websites to see exact local times and which specific channels. Most of the countries will broadcast live. (the only one that is delayed is Australia broadcast of 3rd match due to conflict with Perth test match on Channel 9). 

ESPN 3 for USA
ESPN International for Caribbean and Europe
STAR SPORTS for India, Bangladesh, Bhutan, Maldives, Nepal, Pakistan and Sri Lanka.
SKY for UK 
SKY for New Zealand
Nine Network/Gem for Australia
SuperSport for sub Saharan Africa 
OSN for Middle East 
TSN for Canada

Thanks, and enjoy!


----------



## satexplorer

ESPN has acquired Bangladesh Premier League. ESPN will make it available on WatchESPN. First time that WatchESPN will air BPL in the United States.


----------



## satroy

Checking with others...did you notice that ESPN3 is showing only one half or one innings of BBL? Can anyone tell me the reason? Also, how could we reach ESPN3 to ask them to correct it? SatExplorer?


----------



## satexplorer

satroy said:


> Checking with others...did you notice that ESPN3 is showing only one half or one innings of BBL? Can anyone tell me the reason? Also, how could we reach ESPN3 to ask them to correct it? SatExplorer?


Ad council? Just scroll down at watchespn site and click on contact us and tell ESPN that there are too many ads.


----------



## satexplorer

Breaking: ICC World T20 2016 dates announced. Credit to International Cricket Council. Rivalary matches in bold.

First Round
Tue, 8 Mar Nagpur
3:30 PM Zimbabwe v Hong Kong
7:30 PM Scotland v Afghanistan
Wed, 9 Mar Dharmasala
3:30 PM Bangladesh v Netherlands
7:30 PM Ireland v Oman
Thu, 10 Mar Nagpur
3:30 PM Scotland v Zimbabwe
7:30 PM Hong Kong v Afghanistan
Fri, 11 Mar Dharamsala
3:30 PM Netherlands v Oman
7:30 PM Bangladesh v Ireland
Sat, 12 Mar Nagpur
3:30 PM Zimbabwe v Afghanistan
7:30 PM Scotland v Hong Kong
Sun, 13 Mar Dharamsala
3:30 PM Netherlands v Ireland
7:30 PM Bangladesh v Oman

Second Round
Tue, 15 Mar 7:30 PM New Zealand v India, Nagpur
Wed, 16 Mar 3:30 PM West Indies v England, Mumbai
7:30 PM Pakistan v Q1A, Kolkata
Thu, 17 Mar 7:30 PM Sri Lanka v Q1B, Kolkata
Fri, 18 Mar 3:30 PM Australia v New Zealand, Dharamsala
7:30 PM South Africa v England, Mumbai
Sat, 19 Mar 7:30 PM *India v Pakistan*, Dharamsala
Sun, 20 Mar 3:30 PM South Africa v Q1B, Mumbai
7:30 PM Sri Lanka v West Indies, Bengaluru
Mon, 21 Mar 7:30 PM Australia v Q1A, Bengaluru
Tue, 22 Mar 7:30 PM New Zealand v Pakistan, Mohali
Wed, 23 Mar 3:30 PM England v Q1B, New Delhi
7:30 PM India v Q1A, Bengaluru
Thu, 24 Mar Rest/travel Day
Fri, 25 Mar 3:30 PM Pakistan v Australia, Mohali
7:30 PM South Africa v West Indies, Nagpur
Sat, 26 Mar 3:30 PM Q1A v New Zealand, Kolkata
7:30 PM England v Sri Lanka, New Delhi
Sun, 27 Mar 3:30 PM Q1B v West Indies, Nagpur
7:30 PM *India v Australia*, Mohali
Mon, 28 Mar 7:30 PM South Africa v Sri Lanka, New Delhi
Tue, 29 Mar Rest/travel day

Semifinals
Wed, 30 Mar 7:30 PM Super 10 Group 1 2nd v Super 10 Group 2 1st, New Delhi
Thu, 31 Mar 7:30 PM Super 10 Group 1 2nd v Super 10 Group 2 1st, Mumbai

Fri, 1 Apr Rest/travel day
Sat, 2 Apr Rest/travel day

Final
Sun, 3 Apr 7:30 PM Semifinal 1 v Semifinal 2, Kolkata


----------



## shane22088

who is showing the worldT20 in US?


----------



## satexplorer

shane22088 said:


> who is showing the worldT20 in US?


In that bidding war of ICC tournaments was won by Willow Cricket.


----------



## crabtrp

Will they be showing it to all Willow subscribers or will they spin it off and create a PPV package to see it?


----------



## shane22088

who is showing the PSL T20 in usa?


----------



## satexplorer

shane22088 said:


> who is showing the PSL T20 in usa?


Unfortunately no. Cricket Gateway and YouTube will show online.


----------



## BouncerYorker

Who plans to show Asia Cup T20 matches (Feb. 2016) in the USA?


----------



## billu

BouncerYorker said:


> Who plans to show Asia Cup T20 matches (Feb. 2016) in the USA?


i think yupptv.com has a package for asia cup for 10$, i dont think willow is showing it


----------



## BouncerYorker

billu said:


> i think yupptv.com has a package for asia cup for 10$, i dont think willow is showing it


Thanks!


----------



## Hackettt

Has anyone purchased the Asia Cup package? I heard YuppTV was having buffering issues and the broadcast was minutes behind the live action. Cheers. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

